# Kohler k341 16hp. Ford lgt 165? completely confused



## LeviWright (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok so, grandfather gave me his old ford tractor. Its hydrostatic. Has a kohler k341 16hp motor. It was completely stuffed with mouse nests. So I cleaned everything out. The starter was really gummy and inop. I took apark, cleaned and reassembled starter. Fixed some bad wiring connections. Took apart and cleaned the carb it looked like it had been rebuilt not to long ago. So just reassembled. I made sure fuel was flowing out of the line to the carb. It has new Breaker points. It WILL not start. I also have a new spark plug in it. It will crank and crank and crank and blow unburnt gas out of the exhaust occasionally. So this may be entirely wrong but, I had read a similar posting somewhere I dont remember where. But the person was advised to drop a little gas in the spark plug hole and see. So, I did. It almost fired, black smoke out the exhaust acted like it was about to run then, BOOM spark plug shot straight up sticking in the ceiling. Stripped the threads from the valve cover. So I removed the valve cover, both valves open and close fine, everything seems fine. I DO NOT GET IT. Please, help. Id love to show my grandfather I got his old tractor running again. TIA.


----------



## LeviWright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for nothing.


----------

